# How to prune a crepe myrtle?



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a 25 foot tall crepe myrtle that I would like to prune and make it shorter if possible. After doing some research I understand that I do not want to "crepe murder" this beautiful tree. What is the proper way to prune the tree to lower the height? Should I cut off the branches about 1 feet above the knuckle when its dormant during the winter?

I circle the area(yellow) that I assume where to cut? I've seen some crepe myrtle where they cut around the knuckle area (red) and it sprouted alot of new growth and doesn't look good. Please let me know what you suggest thank you!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Well you cannot really kill it for one.
https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C944


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I would cut it exactly where you marked it in yellow :thumbup:


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Awar said:


> I would cut it exactly where you marked it in yellow :thumbup:


Thanks for the replies. I really do not want to kill it or make it look bad. If I cut by the yellow circle this will take off half the height. Will this be fine? When would be the best time to do this? January?


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@wchang23 Everyone has their own way of pruning these trees. I definitely don't like pollarding a.k.a. crepe murder. I would wait for it to go dormant and then do some thinning before you cut half of the tree off. I use a pole pruner and start by cutting any limbs that cross or touch each other. Then I clean out the center to increase air circulation and give it the wine glass look. To clean out the center you'll have to saw off some of those yellow circle branches at the red circle joints. I think it looks good to have two branches coming from each joint. If it were me I'd leave it at that but then you can start taking down the top if you must.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I agree with not committing crepe murder, or hat racking, your crepe myrtles. That looks so wrong....

The pro landscapers in our HOA controlled master planned Stepford Wife community don't.

They just prune the conflicting, dead and diseased branches, and let Nature take its course.

I do the same thing with mine. I do dead head the seed pods off too, and prune limbs in my way.

My neighbor loved the look of my red crepes, and planted some in his yard (copycat :lol: ) too....

I have had nice results from just hand pruning with loppers and a pole saw with hook lopper blade.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Grass Clippins said:


> @wchang23 Everyone has their own way of pruning these trees. I definitely don't like pollarding a.k.a. crepe murder. I would wait for it to go dormant and then do some thinning before you cut half of the tree off. I use a pole pruner and start by cutting any limbs that cross or touch each other. Then I clean out the center to increase air circulation and give it the wine glass look. To clean out the center you'll have to saw off some of those yellow circle branches at the red circle joints. I think it looks good to have two branches coming from each joint. If it were me I'd leave it at that but then you can start taking down the top if you must.


+1 It's a beautiful tree, not a hedge! LOL...


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Friends don't let friends murder their crepe myrtles.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I just trimmed mine today. Trim them as how you want them to grow. Don't murder them whatever you do.

https://youtu.be/t2p2cmnJTqU


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Good video post, @CenlaLowell!

I need to clean up my crepe myrtles this coming Winter.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks @FlowRider

This is how I'm pruning mine


----------

